# not make head or tail of something



## Léa123

Hello again!

I think I'm understanding this right, but I still need confirmation  

A person finds an objet and says: I can't make heads or tails of what this is. 

Does it mean: Je ne sais vraiment pas ce que c'est?


----------



## dewsy

Hello Léa

I have always heard 'I can make neither head nor tail....' This may be a regional thing though.

Your understanding is correct - I haven't a clue what it is/how it works


----------



## Sbonke

ça n'a ni queue ni tête !

(c'est bien l'expression correspondante, même si on l'emploiera moins pour un objet... )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Léa123,

On dit bien aussi que quelque chose est sans queue ni tête, non ?

Edit: Ah, je vois que Sbonke aussi !


----------



## sam's mum

_I can't make head nor tail of it_ can be used for situations, as well as things. For me, it's a common expression, but it may be a bit old-fashioned.


----------



## Léa123

Je n'arrive pas à croire que je n'ai pas pensé à "sans queue ni tête"! Vous avez raison, ça marche parfaitement ici  Merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## Nicomon

Comme _sans queue ni tête_ a déjà été proposé... je suggère une expression qui me semble équivalente, bien qu'elle ne convienne pas dans ce contexte précis.

_n'a ni rime, ni raison /est sans rime ni raison_  (it makes neither rhyme nor reason).


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

What about:

J'y perds mon latin!


----------



## orlando09

sam's mum said:


> _I can't make head nor tail of it_ can be used for situations, as well as things. For me, it's a common expression, but it may be a bit old-fashioned.



I agree that for me this is the most common/natural way to use it, but that it is slightly old-fashioned. 

I thought of ça ne rime à rien, but I am not sure if this is ideal with an object. Or simply - je n'y comprends rien.


----------



## Mezzofanti

N'y a-t-il pas une distinction à faire ?  _I can't make head or tail of it_ est subjectif: je suis peut-être trop bête pour en voir le sens.  _J'y perds mon latin_, comme disait Pure Yvesil.  Il peut y avoir donc un contresens si l'on traduit par un tournure plus objective, qui affirme l'incompréhensibilité intrinsèque de la chose : _cela n'a ni queue ni tête_.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Comment on dit 'can't make head nor tail of' dans les phrases ci-dessous pour montrer la difficulté de comprendre ce qu'on lit ou ce qu'on voit - tant compliqués qu'ils sont !

- The more I look at his paintings, the more I can't make head nor tail of them!
- Plus je regarde ses peintures (tableaux), plus je .............................. !


- The more I read this text, the more I can't make head nor tail of it!
- Plus je lis ce texte , plus je....................................... .


Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour Gemmenita,

Suggestions (mais il y a d'autres options) : _

Plus je regarde ses tableaux,  plus je les trouve sans queue ni tête /  moins j'y vois clair / moins j'arrive à les comprendre.

Plus je lis ce texte, plus j'en perds mon latin / moins j'y comprends quelque chose  / plus je n'y comprends rien. 
J'ai beau lire et relire ce texte, pour moi c'est du chinois   (it's all Greek to me).  _


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup Nico,  très utiles tes suggestions.

Quelques petites questions :

1. Cette expression 'sans queue ni tête' ne serait-t-elle pas en même temps péjorative ?
2. Peut-on utiliser 'c'est du chinois' pour un tableau aussi  ?
3. (en parlant du texte) Si je veux utiliser tes expressions _à celui_ qui a écrit le texte, je pourrais les employer -encore- sans souci de péjoration ?
Par exemple, dans une lettre, _A_ explique le fonctionnement d'un appareil à _B_ mais d'une manière bien compliquée, encore plus compliquée que
le dispositif de l'appareil.  Dans ce cas-là, _B_ pourrait-il dire tes expressions pour faire une plaisanterie mais en même temps sans blesser _A_ ? 
 Merci !


----------



## Nicomon

1.  Elle l'est un peu, à mon avis...  il vaut peut-être mieux dire incompréhensible.
2.  Ce serait curieux en parlant d'un tableau à mon avis.
3.  Il me semble que oui.   Tout dépend de sa susceptibilité, mais moi ça ne me choquerait pas si j'étais ce « B » qui n'arrive pas à « faire simple ».


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment Nico. C'est très gentil.


----------



## joelooc

à mon avis, dire de quelque chose que _ça n'a ni queue ni tête_ c'est affirmer qu'on est devant quelque chose d'objectivement absurde alors que  "I can't make heads or tails of what this is" est un aveu d'impuissance à comprendre quelque chose, ce qui serait plus proche de "je ne sais pas par quel bout le prendre"


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup joelooc.

Alors :

-Plus je regarde ses tableaux, plus je ne sais pas par quel bout les prendre.
?


----------



## petit1

Pour moi "_ne pas savoir par quel bout les prendre_" signifie plutôt "_je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre avec quelqu'un ou quelque chose_", un ado un peu rebelle par exemple  ou une tâche compliquée.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup _petit1. _C'est noté.


----------



## petit1

Ceci dit, *Gemmenita*, à propos de la phrase  que vous proposez: "Plus je regarde ses tableaux, plus je ne sais pas par quel bout les prendre."
S'il s'agissait d'un enfant difficile, je dirais: "*Plus je* discute avec lui, *moins je* sais par quel bout le prendre."
Pour les tableaux de cet artiste: "Plus je regarde ses tableaux , moins je comprends ce qu'il a voulu faire. / moins je les comprends"


----------



## Gemmenita

Infiniment reconnaissante !


----------



## Nicomon

joelooc said:


> à mon avis, dire de quelque chose que _ça n'a ni queue ni tête_ c'est affirmer qu'on est devant quelque chose d'objectivement absurde"


  C'est pas tout à fait faux.  Mais je les ai pas vus, moi, les tableaux de l'artiste dont Gemmenita parle.  
Par ailleurs - bien que plus péjoratif - à mon avis  le sens peut aussi être « _c'est incompréhensible ». _


----------



## joelooc

Ce qui me gêne le plus c'est le fait de faire l'ellipse de _can't_ dans_ I can't make heads or tails _; et de remplacer l'incapacité par la constatation d'un fait:
« _c'est incompréhensible ». _D'où ma préférence pour_ je ne sais pas par quel bout le prendre _qui est objectivement superposable à _ça n'a ni queue ni tête de mon point de vue._


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai écrit :  _ Plus je regarde ses tableaux, plus je les trouve sans queue ni tête._
Ce qui ne veut pas dire que les autres les trouveraient incompréhensibles.
Je donne donc mon point de vue -  selon moi, ces tableaux n'ont pas de sens.

Mais bon j'ai aussi donné d'autres idées, avec  _comprendre._

Pour moi (comme pour petit1, je crois) :   _Je ne sais pas par quel bout prendre X =  I don't know how to deal with this or that / with him or her. _


----------



## petit1

D'accord sur toute la ligne avec* Nico*.


----------



## Nicomon

Un forero qui préfère rester dans l'ombre propose cette adaptation que je trouve bien amusante. 

_Plus je regarde ses tableaux, moins je sais dans quel sens les accrocher !  _


----------



## technogeo

Coincidentally, I came across the following expression today in a French-English dictionary published in 1876:

"S'entendre à une chose comme à ramer des choux." = "Not to be able to make head or tail of a thing."

I have no idea what "à ramer des choux" means!


----------



## Nicomon

As a not so young francophone,  I didn't know the expression either.  So, thank you. 

As found on this page : 





> *Signification*:* expression française* du XVIII ème siècle faisant allusion aux activités absurdes qui connotent la bêtise ou l'incapacité.
> [...] La comparaison verbale "ramer des choux" dans cette expression française reste interprétée négativement au sens de ne rien comprendre à quelque chose et ce pour la simple raison que les choux ne se rament pas car "se ramer" en langage horticole veut dire soutenir une plante grimpante avec des petits branchages qu'on plante dans la terre.


  From what I understand the expression is (or rather... was ?)  mostly used about someone who's incompetent or trying to do something  nonsensical or ridiculous.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment à tous et aussi au _forero_ qui préfère rester dans l'ombre.


Nicomon said:


> ...cette adaptation que je trouve bien amusante.
> Plus je regarde ses tableaux, moins je sais dans quel sens les accrocher !


J'adore cette expression vraiment amusante.

Y aurait-t-il des expressions de la sorte pour mon deuxième exemple pour un texte compliqué à comprendre ?


----------



## petit1

Ce forero a sa place en pleine lumière. J'imaginais, moi aussi, quelqu'un en train de retourner un tableau dans ses mains.

Pour la question de Gemmenita il y a l'expression très familière, voire argotique: "_j'y pige que couic / j'y pige que dalle_" .

Ou encore "_je n'arrive pas à m'en dépatouiller_"

Pour une solution difficile à trouver: "_Je ne sais pas quelle pièce y coudre_."


----------



## Nicomon

_J'y pige que couic  (*p*ouic ?) / que dalle_  = _rien du tout_ sont en effet argotiques.   Je les connais, mais elles ne sont pas usuelles de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique

Pour gemmenita :  Que dalle 

La version québécoise familière (mentionnée dans la liste) serait : _ J'comprends rien pantoute. 
_
*Ajout *- Je pense aussi que ce forero a sa place en pleine lumière_._


----------



## Gemmenita

WOW ! Qu'est-ce que je vois ! Tant de bonnes expressions !
Je vous remercie infiniment _petit1_ et _Nico_.

PS.





petit1 said:


> Ce forero a sa place en pleine lumière. (...)


Tout à fait d'accord.


----------

